# Prague - Loads of pictures...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Finally managed to get on an airplane and the family had a weekend break in Prague at the end of October.

Took my new little point and shoot camera, Canon S100, weather wall dull and overcast on the Friday, it snowed on the Saturday, but was nicer on the Sunday. Didn't make for most exciting sky and was probably a bit of a downside of using a point and shoot.

Also, pictures were taken whilst walking around with the family, so it was just literally point and shoot as we walked along. Didn't really have time to play with camera, but i did discover that the shutter speed was too slow on the darker days as some were a bit blurred. Quite pleased overall for my first real outing with it though.

This is Wenceslas Square, what everyone talks about, and I was mighty disappointed when we got there. It wasn't what I expected, or had pre-visualised, basically it is a shopping centre and I hate shopping at the best of times -



















But once you get past that, look down and look up, then the city takes on a whole new perspective














































Trams









One of the world's largest castles sits on the hill overlooking the city









A souped up Trabant!































































Hand held night mode came out quite well


















It snowed on the Saturday, this is a gloomy view down Wenceslas Square 



























Was busting for a wee (there are next to no toilets in Prague and if you find one you have to pay!) so we asked an armed guard outside the Senate and he said there were toilets in the Senate, the next two were taken at the Senate.



























As well as statues and intricate carvings everywhere, even the road bollards had different faces on them!









Near the castle









Inside the castle









St Vitas Church in the castle grounds


















Snow!









Sunday, back to the square,missed this the first couple of days in the pavement



























Medusa!









This made the kids smile!









Churches everywhere! There were amazingly lavish inside.



























Typical look of all the buildings









Transformers!









Into the Jewish sector. Lots of gift shops, or as my lad called them "Jewvenir" shops









The Jewish Cemetery, quite disturbing, but probably more disturbing that the Jews are exploiting the atrocities, to the point you have pay money to take pictures!



























One of the bridges



























Padlocks on the Charles Bridge









Giant baby bottoms!









Lennon's wall. As my lad profoundly said "at what point does blatant vandalism become art, then at what point does art become a tourist attraction?"



























A few more hand held night shots, Charles Bridge



























The astronomical clock.









Sorry so many, these are still only a selection as I had nearly 400 pictures in all!


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice pics :thumb:. Was there last summer and was one of my favourite places. Beautiful and steeped with history. Your pics makes me want to go back!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds like you managed to enjoy it, and hit the major attractions
I never said to go to Wencelas Square...not worth the walk! IMHO
Cheers
Tim


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice one Lloyd, it does take quite a good handheld night shot that camera. Does it have any image stabilisation or do you have a very steady hand?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Sounds like you managed to enjoy it, and hit the major attractions
> I never said to go to Wencelas Square...not worth the walk! IMHO
> Cheers
> Tim


Lol, i know you didn't mate! It was all the things the missus was reading about it, with the square being the major tourist attraction. Our hotel was a few streets up from the square, so it was useful as a point to head to so we could find our way back.

You were right though, I did really enjoy it and tried to go to the places you recommended in the short time we had. :thumb:



johnnyguitar said:


> Nice one Lloyd, it does take quite a good handheld night shot that camera. Does it have any image stabilisation or do you have a very steady hand?


It takes a burst of pictures and then merges them, so you just need to be reasonably steady during the photo burst.

Where there was good sunlight and got the shutter speed etc right, the pictures were really sharp. It was my first outing with it, some pics I guess should have upped the ISO to reduce the shutter speed as they are a slightly blurred due to hand held. I think it has a lot more to offer and hopefully i will improve when i have time to experiment a bit more.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

nice pics. Have you seen a show called Scam city? - Prague was featured in it.

Worth a watch.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, that must be the souvenir shops!

_"Whatever you see, you pay less, you pay less"_
"This one is 400czk, so how much will you do that for?"
_"That was 800czk, now only 400czk, so you pay half price"_
"But you said it will be less than the ticket price?"
_"Yes, ticket price is 800czk"_
"No, it says 400czk on the ticket"
_"Yes only 400czk for you, so half price"_
"Don't worry about it, i'll leave it"
_"[angry voice]Everybody the same, come to shop, touch my goods, nobody buy!!! Nobody buy!!"_
"Er Ok, bye..."


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I spent a very happy six months living in Prague, only about 200m away from the castle

The locals laugh at how easy it is to rip the tourists off - its nothing like as unspoiled now as it was 10 years ago but still a great place to visit


----------

